# Android App that can edit XLSM files?



## SusaninHouston

I'm finally moving into the smartphone world and am looking for an Android app that will allow me to access or edit XLSM files.  Several claim to handle XLSX files, but virtually everthing I will want to look at is XLSM.

Can this be done?

And if XLSX is the limit, what is the best Android app for large and complex files?


----------



## Robin121

Hey SusaninHouston,
 Looking for the exact same thing! Any luck yet? I'd like to view homemade .xlsm file on an android tablet.
The suggested Kingsoft Office Reader for Android Free 3.0.1.1 can't seem to help me..
Regards,
Robin (Holland)


----------



## SusaninHouston

No luck at all -- Just a virtual slap on the wrist for asking here...


----------



## Joe4

> Just a virtual slap on the wrist for asking here...


How so?  I don't see any negative replies...


----------



## SusaninHouston

The question was originally posted on the Excel thread with all the people...


----------



## Joe4

That wasn't a hand slap, that was just moving it to the appropriate forum.  When it is moved, a temporary link is also usually left in the other forum as well, directing people to its new location (so it can actually be seen from two forums for a short time - I usually set the link to be out there for a full week).

Discussion type questions are often moved to that forum.  Some people often think that it means that there is a less chance of it being answered, but that is not the case.  The Excel Forum moves very fast, and a question like yours is very specific and targets a very small audience.  Those questions often get buried very quickly on that fast-moving Excel Forum.  On the other forum, they stay on the front page for quite a while.  Also, many of us use the "Zero Reply Posts" functionality to look for new, unanswered questions every day.  So regardless of which forum your post is in, it will show up in that list.

I think you question is just very specialized, and targets a very small audience, which is why you haven't gotten many replies.  I don't know how many people are trying to edit Excel macros on an Android.


----------



## Robin121

I understand your comment, but I can't agree with you, Joe.
Just because there are not many responses, doesn't mean it targets a small audience. There actually are a lot of similar questions in many different forums about this specific subject, but just not enough answers...

 And we're not trying to edit macros on an android, why even go there. We're trying to make use of macro-embedded functionality in Excel in combination with the touchscreen capability offered by an android tablet. So the real question remains: after installation of an .xlsm-file on an android tablet, which application or viewer allows us make use of it's full functionality?


----------



## SusaninHouston

OK - So 'wrist slap' was a bit of a stretch...  But I posted to the busy board knowing I'd hit an audience of hard-core Excel users, many of whom would also be smart phone users who would want the capability to use full-featured Excel models on a smart phone or tablet. I did figure my question would sink like a rock, but that it would get a 'search' hit on occasion, and eventually, someone would post an answer.

I'd certainly not write VBA macros on a phone. But could see minor edits, and could definitely envision running a macro on an existing workbook. My real question is that I'm wanting to be able to support my clients when on the road, and if I can't see replicate their issues, my ability to help is curtailed.


----------



## Joe4

> And we're not trying to edit macros on an android, why even go there.


It may not be what you are trying to do, but I am not sure that the original OP meant.  Based on their title "*Android App that can edit XLSM files?*", and their original question, I think it could go either way (do they just want to edit the data on the file or the actual code itself?  I don't think that is quite clear).  If I assumed incorrectly, then I apologize for that.



> Just because there are not many responses, doesn't mean it targets a small audience. There actually are a lot of similar questions in many different forums about this specific subject, but just not enough answers...


Once again, I think you misunderstand my comments.  I am speaking from the viewpoint of members on this board.  We have a very large community here, if there is a straightforward question that is posted and sits for a long time without any replies, it often means that most members cannot relate to it (years of being on this board has shown me that our members have never been shy about commenting/replying if they have anything to add - even if it is just agreeing with the issue).  So I think that the lack of replies suggests to me maybe only a small percentage of our members try editing XLSM files on an Android.  That is what I meant by "small target audience".


----------



## Joe4

> OK - So 'wrist slap' was a bit of a stretch... But I posted to the busy board knowing I'd hit an audience of hard-core Excel users, many of whom would also be smart phone users who would want the capability to use full-featured Excel models on a smart phone or tablet. I did figure my question would sink like a rock, but that it would get a 'search' hit on occasion, and eventually, someone would post an answer.


Most of our "power" users are savvy enough to check that forum, and do so regularly!

And like I said, we usually leave a temporary "shadow topic" or link in the forum it was originally posted to, and either way, it will show up in the "Zero Reply Posts" listing.

Where it really is advantageous to have it in the Dicussion forum, is let's say that you get a reply, but it really isn't all that helpful. Then the thread sinks fast. So after a few hours, it is pages back, and since it has a reply, it no longer shows up on the "Zero Reply Posts" listing. So unless you "bump" it, it probably sinks into oblivion. However, on the Discussions forum, it will stay on that front page and probably will get many more looks after that first reply than it would if it was in the Excel forum (especially since we are an International forum and many users might not log on until hours after the question received its first reply).

Now, I am not advocating that users post all their Excel questions to the Discussions forum (some users try that because they say the Excel forums move so fast). It does need to meet the criteria of that forum. Yours did meet the criteria of a "discussion type" question. I don't know who originally moved it, but I agree with them that what they did enhances the chances of replies (they were trying to help you, not punish you). 

Sometimes, questions just don't get answered (because their may not be a good answer, or very few people are knowledgeable about the specific issue). It happens to me. I don't post many questions anymore (I spend most of time answering and Moderating), but when I do, often times their isn't an answer, or at least not the answer that I was hoping for.


----------



## SusaninHouston

I'm finally moving into the smartphone world and am looking for an Android app that will allow me to access or edit XLSM files.  Several claim to handle XLSX files, but virtually everthing I will want to look at is XLSM.

Can this be done?

And if XLSX is the limit, what is the best Android app for large and complex files?


----------



## SusaninHouston

OK - So the move was an 'assist', not a 'wrist slap' -- Belated Thanks.  Bbut the underlying questions remain:

Anyone know of an Android app that will allow a smart phone user to (in order of increasing power):
 1) open an .xlsm file  (the app ads I saw all say '.xlsx')
 2) run a macro that already exists in the file, and
 3) edit a VBA macro in that file


----------



## Norie

1 No.

2 No.

3 No.

And believe me I've looked, for 1 and 3 at least, 2 I doubt very much will ever happen.


----------



## Ronelz

Given that I stumbled across your question in my search for this, I thought I'd share that MobiSystems has an Android app called OfficeSuite Pro that lists .xlsm as a supported file type. Unfortunately I'm looking for an iOS app, so it doesn't solve my problem and I couldn't test it. 

I'd be interested in your experience if you decide to test it - an app that runs .xlsm files would be a big decider when I buy my next tablet.


----------



## Ronelz

Another interesting possible for you to look into is OnLive Desktop. Apparently the app gives you access to a full version of excel on a virtual computer. 

This app has both an Android and an iPad version but it hasn't been rolled out to Switzerland yet *sigh*, so this is where I give up. Again, any feedback on the usefulness (or otherwise) of this app would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Norie

I've actually used OfficeSuite Pro and though you could open xlsm files and edit them you couldn't do anything with the code in them.

Not tried OnLive Desktop but I'll take a look.


----------



## Robin121

I signed up, checked out the site and found this: "At this time, the OnLive Desktop App is available in the contiguous United States of America (excluding AK, HI)."
 I live in the Netherlands but will try to install it on my Galaxy 2 10.1, tonight. Will post a review afterwards.


----------



## Ronelz

Norie, thanks for the feedback on OfficeSuite Pro. I hadn't expected to be able to edit the code but I did hope to be able to run it, so that's rather disappointing. 

And thanks to both Norie and Robin121 for investigating OnLive Desktop - I tried downloading it (in Switzerland) and got a very clear NO from Apple.


----------



## Robin121

Office Suite Pro definitely doesn't do the trick. 
I also contacted OnLiveDesktop with the question if I will be able to run embedded macro's in a .xlsm file. Will get back to you guys after I get an answer.


----------



## MrChino51

Susan, or anyone else


Have you found a solution for viewing and running xlsm files on android?  I"m in the same predicament and finding office suite7 is about the closest thing that anyone's ever developed.  

I know this is a niche market but i'm sure that market would expand if people knew it was available....


----------



## skrivener

This forum page is 4y old, but is the 1st in my google return for 'kingsoft' 'office' 'xlsm'.

Four years later Kingsoft still won't even let me have a look at a read-only xlsm file. Is there an android app that can?  

I don't want to run or edit the macros, just to look at the spreadsheet (& perhaps edit some non-macro cells). 

xlsm is a well-used format & it doesn't sound an unreasonable thing to ask a spreadsheet to do (on the surface).

Thanks


----------



## SusaninHouston

I'm finally moving into the smartphone world and am looking for an Android app that will allow me to access or edit XLSM files.  Several claim to handle XLSX files, but virtually everthing I will want to look at is XLSM.

Can this be done?

And if XLSX is the limit, what is the best Android app for large and complex files?


----------



## Wurzel

I refresh that thread because the problem still exist.

1. It is posible to open an .xlsm file, i know that. In Android you can use Hancom Office or Office Suite for example; but you can only open it, you can not save it as .xlsm.
2. Which app or program is able to run an .xlsm-file including the VBA-Code; never found it for Android until now; it only works on excel 2007 or newer on my PC.
3. Which app or programm is able to edit and modify the VBA-Code like Excel itself, like with a basic-editor or something like that.

Hope so much someone is able to help me/us, because I am quite sure I am not the only one that is looking for that for years...


----------



## RoryA

The Excel Android app will allow you to open and edit xlsm files, but not run or view the VBA code. There is no app I am aware of that will run VBA on an Android tablet.


----------



## mole999

Wurzel said:


> I refresh that thread because the problem still exist.
> 
> 1. It is posible to open an .xlsm file, i know that. In Android you can use Hancom Office or Office Suite for example; but you can only open it, you can not save it as .xlsm.
> 2. Which app or program is able to run an .xlsm-file including the VBA-Code; never found it for Android until now; it only works on excel 2007 or newer on my PC.
> 3. Which app or programm is able to edit and modify the VBA-Code like Excel itself, like with a basic-editor or something like that.
> 
> Hope so much someone is able to help me/us, because I am quite sure I am not the only one that is looking for that for years...



> https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...d-phones-ee598133-59d1-43c3-b47c-aac3f2d9a605
1 should be a yes
2 limited to the phone support
3 Not via this


----------



## Wurzel

Thank you RoreA and mole999 for the quick response

as i said, for 1. I have a solution, but not for 2.
I use an S3 smartphone and a Note Pro 12.2 tablet, and I never found an app that is able to execute VBA-Code, but that is the most important part of them all


----------



## mole999

hmm but Android isn't visual basic (I'm not sure what it is)


----------



## Wurzel

Yea, I think this is the biggest problem of them all, Visual basic is not and probably will never supported under Android.
So we will never execute VBA-Scripts under Undroid.
We are sucked.


----------



## mole999

Windows phone maybe?


----------



## J.Ty.

Hi,

I do not have any direct solution of the problem as stated. 

However, together with a few colleagues, I am doing research on expressing complex computations by spreadsheet formulas. We are  looking for test cases to apply our tools. Of course, it is harder to replace user interface elements by non-VBA components, but we can try this, too. 

Quoting myself from the post http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/general-excel-discussion-other-questions/933399-challenge-needed.html:

So, if any of you has needs of this kind, please let us know. We are willing to check if we can replace your VBA computations by formulas. Of course, we cannot promise anything for sure, except that we will try hard and that we will not send you any invoice.

Best regards,

Jerzy Tyszkiewicz
University of Warsaw


----------



## Wurzel

J.Ty. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not have any direct solution of the problem as stated.
> 
> However, together with a few colleagues, I am doing research on expressing complex computations by spreadsheet formulas. We are  looking for test cases to apply our tools. Of course, it is harder to replace user interface elements by non-VBA components, but we can try this, too.
> 
> Quoting myself from the post http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/general-excel-discussion-other-questions/933399-challenge-needed.html:
> 
> So, if any of you has needs of this kind, please let us know. We are willing to check if we can replace your VBA computations by formulas. Of course, we cannot promise anything for sure, except that we will try hard and that we will not send you any invoice.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jerzy Tyszkiewicz
> University of Warsaw



Thanks for all the hints and suggestions.
@J.Ty.
Thanks for the offer; I am not sure, that I am experienced enough to be a good guide and advisor in the implementation.
I just know what I need, to do what I have to do, can you follow me?
My problem is, that I have different .xlsm-files, quite vast and complex ones, with a bunch of VBA-Macros, most of them are AutoFilter-Refresh-Macros.
I have to use the .xlsm-files along the way and also on different locations, and a PC with Excel I have not everywhere, so I have to use mobil solutions.
Samsung Note Pro Tablets are often in use, so how can I use .xlsm-files with these macros on a android-system, preferential on Samsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2, so on Android.


----------



## J.Ty.

Wurzel said:


> Thanks for all the hints and suggestions.
> @J.Ty.
> Thanks for the offer; I am not sure, that I am experienced enough to be a good guide and advisor in the implementation.
> I just know what I need, to do what I have to do, can you follow me?
> My problem is, that I have different .xlsm-files, quite vast and complex ones, with a bunch of VBA-Macros, most of them are AutoFilter-Refresh-Macros.
> I have to use the .xlsm-files along the way and also on different locations, and a PC with Excel I have not everywhere, so I have to use mobil solutions.



Probably I cannot automatically refresh a filter without VBA. However, I can try to imitate the same behavior in a different way. Could you describe a typical use-case for me? 
I mean:
- what data is filtered (type, quantity)
- what you select in the filter
- what kind of changes you make before want the filter to be refreshed?

J.Ty.


----------



## SusaninHouston

I'm finally moving into the smartphone world and am looking for an Android app that will allow me to access or edit XLSM files.  Several claim to handle XLSX files, but virtually everthing I will want to look at is XLSM.

Can this be done?

And if XLSX is the limit, what is the best Android app for large and complex files?


----------



## Wurzel

The filter activates or deactivates the visibility of rows in dependent  on flags or markers that are set or not set like numbers or "X".
These flags are located in other fields  on the excel-sheet.
The  activation rules are quite complex and excel has the methods to  activate or deactivate the visibility of rows, but the automatism  to do  it by simply set a flag that is prompted in a field, is only reachable  by VBA (afaik).
I can post a part of the VBA-Code if U want, but I am not allowed to post the content of the excel-tables.
I hope this gobbledegook is helpful.


----------



## J.Ty.

I did a toy-size example. It consists of two columns of data, two flags and a place wehre filtered data is displayed.
In practice, it means that you have to store your data in one place, and the results are displayed elsewhere (perhaps on a different worksheet).

The first filter checks if the number in the second column is even and is activated by putting anything in cell B2, the other one lets you choose in B3 the letter in the first column, no letter means that everything is allowed.

You can download this example from http://www.mimuw.edu.pl/~jty/MrExcel/Wurzel.xlsx
(I have a problem with posting html screenshot for some reason.)

Would that be the kind of functionality you are looking for?

J.Ty.


----------



## J.Ty.

I have managed somehow to post the screenshot, although it seems to be broken. 

*J.Ty.


Excel 2010
ABCDEFGHI1FlagsData rows0Filtered data arows2is evenxa10b23letterb21d44c31f65d426e527f63
Sheet1​

Worksheet Formulas
CellFormulaF2=IF(AND(OR(ISBLANK($B$3),$B$3=D2),OR(ISBLANK($B$2),ISEVEN(E2))),1+F1,F1)H2=IFERROR(INDEX(D$2:D$7,MATCH(ROW()-1,$F$2:$F$7,0)),"")I2=IFERROR(INDEX(E$2:E$7,MATCH(ROW()-1,$F$2:$F$7,0)),"")


*


----------



## Wurzel

Ohh, I tested it, it is quite clever, thanks for all your effort.
There is just one problem.
The  part D, E, F of your table is over 800 rows long in my table, and the  second part (H, I) of your table has to be shown on the top of my table  and can contain non or 3 rows or maybe 30 rows of the first Part (D, E,  F)
and it is not helpfull to reserve all over 800 rows for the second  part of the table just for the rows in H and I on the top, just for the  case that all 800 rows are shown, you know what I mean?
I just want to see the activated rows, maybe 10, and don't want to let the rest, lets say 790 rows, as empty rows.
In  my solution with VBA, I have 2 complete tables, one above the other,  but the upper table is just shown with the activated rows, the rest is  not visible, is deactivated, fadet out.
And I reckon, if I use your  solution, i have to reserve all 800 rows in the top table and only, lets say, the  first 10 are shown, the rest of the rows are empty, but visible.
But independently, I appreciate your effort to help me.


----------



## J.Ty.

OK, as far as I understand, you prefer to have a few (the exact number is not known beforehand) filtered data rows on top, and the unfiltered rows below. I did it. There is a line with "Data rows" indicating the location where the separation takes place. 

I still have a problem with posting screenshots, so instead I post a link to my OneDrive here: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...294&authkey=!AFfoYGoqPLth2XM&ithint=file,xlsx 

At this moment it becomes important how quickly your spreadhsheet on Android processes the filtering. I could only test it on WPS Office (my personal favourite) on an emulator. It was rather slow, but acceptable. 

J.Ty.


----------



## Wurzel

Not exactly. let me explain what I actually have.
I have different sheets in one Workbook (I hope I use the right phrases, my native language is german).
In about 4 or 5 sheets I have tables with about 500 to 800 rows (with 12 or 16 filled columns) that has to be chosen in the way u already realise,
and these rows and only these I choose, must shown on the top of the sheet in full length (of all 12 or 14 columns), above the fully visible table. The rest should be invisible. Right after the last chosen row should begin the whole visable table. You know?
And after that, on another sheet, all chosen rows from all 5 sheets must be shown directly one above the other with there different correct head of the table, but only the chosen rows, not the rest of there tables.
I hope I raped the english language not to much and i was a bit understandable.


----------



## Wurzel

The execution speed on my tablet was nearly instantly btw.


----------



## J.Ty.

I think I understand, but am not completely sure. 
I hope this is not against the forum rules: please describe it again in German. 

J.Ty.


----------



## J.Ty.

I have made the next attempt. Please test it, both concerning the functionality and the speed on a tablet. 
Here is the link: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...296&authkey=!ACc4BnJh8iO9JWc&ithint=file,xlsx

J.Ty.


----------



## Wurzel

Hi J.Ty.
I still proof and analyse it, but it already looks cool and a proper solution for my problem.
I will report it if I finished the analyse process and the conversion to my tables and sheets successfully.
Meanwhile thank you very much.
Bin wirklich sehr dankbar für die Mühe, muss nur genau verstehen wie es funktioniert, um es ab jetzt selber verwenden zu können !
Greets, you are the best!


----------



## SusaninHouston

I'm finally moving into the smartphone world and am looking for an Android app that will allow me to access or edit XLSM files.  Several claim to handle XLSX files, but virtually everthing I will want to look at is XLSM.

Can this be done?

And if XLSX is the limit, what is the best Android app for large and complex files?


----------



## J.Ty.

Hi,

How does it work?

J.Ty.


----------

